# Boston EMT-B Training Courses..which is best?



## Misty927 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all!  New here, obviously, and have been searching and reading quite a bit in the forums.  I am currently looking into the various training programs that Boston has to offer and undecided as to which to choose.

A little bit about my background:
-BA in Biology from the University of Texas at Austin
-Will be taking post-bacc medical studies at Harvard Extension School starting Spring semester
-Ultimate goal is PA school starting in 2012-13 but feel as if the Paramedic route might be a good fit for me as well.

My reason for wanting to become an EMT is first and foremost for the experience and involvement with people and medicine. Also, this experience would prove quite valuable should I choose to pursue higher graduate studies.  Most respected PA programs require hands on patient experience before admission is even considered. Any tips on making this transition would be much appreciated.

Other than that, which program in the Boston area would best prepare me for obtaining a job after certification and for possibly pursuing EMT-I/P?  It seems there is quite a bit of talk about Boston EMS, Northeastern, and BU...any other suggestions?  Keep in mind, cost is not a factor, it really is about gaining the most knowledge and being able to best put those skills into practice.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cohn (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations for choosing a awesome career path 

Might I suggest some anatomy classes?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome! I can't help with the advice about Boston, since I've never been there, but I admit I like your plan


----------



## Misty927 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah, yes. Don't worry Anatomy and Physiology are on the agenda for courses.  I have taken some A&P classes as an undergrad, although those primarily had an animal focus.  

I was more interested in which Boston EMT programs were deemed "the best."


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 15, 2010)

See if one program has any or more time riding in an actual ambulance and if they do the vehicle extraction drills in a wrecked automobile.

In NYS, neither is required but some schools offer it. Mine did not and in hindsight I would have chosen one that did.

I would also add that with an EMT-b class, it is a standard curriculum so although an engaging instructor can help motivate you, it is really the time and effort you spend studying outside of class.


----------



## harryb714 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Misty, I'm in the same (or similar) boat as you. Right now I'm leaning towards BU. All three of those programs cost about $1k (give or take $100). Boston EMS would provide the best ride along opportunities because they do the 911 service in Boston. BU provides ride alongs with (I assume) private companies (so mainly inter facility transfer and minor emergency calls on BU property). The only info I found on Northeastern was their program used to be great then it shut down for a couple years and has recently been restarted. 

Right now I am leaning towards the BU program because the location is most convenient for me and they hire a lot of the students to work at the BU athletic center and events (concerts, graduation, hockey games, etc.)  

Let me know if you found anything interesting on the programs.


----------



## Misty927 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Harry,

That is pretty much the same information I have as well. I wonder if there is anyone on this board who has trained under Boston EMS or BU and can lend us some insight.

I am pretty sure that Boston EMS will only hire individuals who actually live within the Boston city limits. Also while their training is wonderful and somewhat rigorous, the possibility of getting hired by them after training is slim as apparently everyone wants to work for Boston EMS and they have their pick of the litter so to speak.  For Boston EMS you can call 617-343-1125 and request to speak with Donna Shepard or Capt. Kent Scarna for info on the next course.  They were both away so I spoke with the receptionist.  They are unsure of what day in January they will be starting, fyi, but you can give her your information and they will let you know when registration opens.  She said it opens up in November sometime and fills up quickly as it is typically full by December.  She also said the fee is $650 and classes will be held Tuesdays and Thursday from 7-10pm and alternating Saturdays at 9:30.

For BU, you can e-mail Zachary Hahn (zhahn@bu.edu)...he is the Manager for EMS and will answer any questions as well as put you on an e-mail list to notify you when registration opens. BU offers two EMT classes per semester and they run Mon/Wed or Tue/Thur section, both running from 6-10pm. The next class starts January 18th and runs until May 2nd. Registration will likely be opening in mid-December.

I still have no idea who I am going to go with!  I think they both have similar ambulance hours (BU says you need 8 hours, so one shift) and Boston EMS says you go on AN ambulance ride along (so one shift as well, probably). I am leaning towards BU, however, simply because of the flexibility in scheduling, no Saturdays, and they seem a little more on the helpful side just in my recent dealings.  But if Boston EMS has a shorter program because of the Saturdays, I might go with them...decisions, decisions!


----------



## Boston.Tacmedic (Nov 22, 2010)

I took the Basic EMT with CPT. Scana in 2004. Hands down some of the best instruction I have ever had. I write this email from over seas were I am a operational medic. I am my AAS in paramedic also expand scope with the ability to suture give antibiotics as well as preform ENT exams. I am an ACLS,PALS and BLS instructor. And when i am back back state side I work in Arizona as a sheriffs SRT Paramedic. The reason I tell you all this is because my passion for my field was fueled by Boston EMS and there amazing program. I would do it again in a heartbeat feel free to PM.

Low drag medic ;-)


----------



## Pittma (Nov 22, 2010)

I can tell you as a student at Northeastern, don't use their program; it's expensive, and frankly, not great. I hear great things about BU and also hear MIT is more than happy to help with ride-time.


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Pittma said:


> I can tell you as a student at Northeastern, don't use their program; it's expensive, and frankly, not great. I hear great things about BU and also hear MIT is more than happy to help with ride-time.



yeah.. i took mine at northeastern, but took my practical at BU.. there seems to be a major difference in the quality of equipment and the instructors themselves... northeastern was okay, but not great in my opinion


----------



## feldy (Nov 22, 2010)

While i do not know much about the program, there Pro EMS in cambridge. I did mine at North Shore Community College which had good instructors, but we could have had better equipment to work with. Also, they did not require any ride time so you have to call in youself to companies and FDs who are usually more than willing to have an EMT student ride with them.


----------

